
How to host a product/feature design party - smackaysmith
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/03/how_to_host_a_p.html
======
pg
Would this work for a company designing a car? So why should we expect it to
work for software?

~~~
JMiao
Heheh, reminds me of "The Homer."

